# Pocket holster for LCP?



## Razorback58 (Mar 20, 2009)

I just bought an LCP and plan to get my CCW. I'm thinking of getting a holster that stays on the pistol and can be fired while it is on it. The dealer that sold me the pistol showed me the one that he uses, but didn't remeber the brand or where he got it. I wear khaki pants everyday at work, so I think that this may be the best for me. Does anyone have any suggestions? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Check out pages 5 and 6 http://www.atf.gov/publications/newsletters/ffl/ffl-newsletter-1997-08.pdf

Since this skirts, but does not cross the line, of the rule against discussing illegal activity (because I feel it was an innocent question) the thread is just going to be closed. In my experience borderline threads inevitably do cross the line, so instead of that happening and someone getting banned becuase of our zero-tolerance policy on the subject, we're going to move along.


----------

